# Where is the Dish network holiday channel??



## justice1776 (Nov 10, 2004)

Everyone else is already playing holiday music..........Whats up with DISH?????????????????????????????????


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Maybe Dish understands that it is only November 10th!


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

justice1776 said:


> Everyone else is already playing holiday music..........Whats up with DISH?????????????????????????????????


I don't think that starts until closer to the end of this month. I wonder if we'll get Sirius holiday music as well as the standard Muzak? I wonder if sirius will even throw a holiday channel up on the birds?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

sluggo said:


> I wonder if we'll get Sirius holiday music as well as the standard Muzak? I wonder if sirius will even throw a holiday channel up on the birds?


That would be very cool. I love holiday music!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

justice1776 said:


> Everyone else is already playing holiday music..........Whats up with DISH?????????????????????????????????


Please - It's only November 10th !!!

I don't want to hear holiday music until the day after Thanksgiving, at least !


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

These are the dates the holiday channel has shown up in previous years:

Start-up 11/19/03 - Gone 1/15/04
Uplinked 11/6 - Start 11/13/02 - Gone 1/15/03
Start 11/14/01 - Gone 1/16/02
Start 11/20/00 - Gone 1/9/01

So it could be coming today or, more likely, next week.

Info from the EKB. Specifically the Dish Channel Chart changes pages
See ya
Tony


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

directv allready has its channel up

And in philly our station sunny 104.5 does x-mas music weekends for now not unless rival station beats them to it agian like last year


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

scooper said:


> Please - It's only November 10th !!!
> 
> I don't want to hear holiday music until the day after Thanksgiving, at least !


Dont be such a spazz


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> directv allready has its channel up
> 
> And in philly our station sunny 104.5 does x-mas music weekends for now not unless rival station beats them to it agian like last year


Yes, Music Choice (806) started this week. They probably do it for any stores that want to play holiday music early.

I wonder how much $$ radio stations save in royalty fees by playing two months of holiday music? I assume they still have to pay for christmas songs too, but probably not as much as they do for regular/current music?


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

Royalties are the same if its Christmas or not, cuz they pay ASCAP, BMI, and SESAC and they dont care if its a Christmas song or regular song, if its one of theirs, they still pay. The recording industry dont give a discount because its Christmas


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jeff at Sirius BackStage reports that Sirius will start broadcasting Christmas music on Thanksgiving Day on stream 4, Movin' Easy.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There ya go, now a choice for Christmas music at last on Dish Network.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Thanks Matt. I just assumed that Christmas music (being older) would not have as high of royalties as recent releases. So I guess the stations are not trying to save a $ then.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mattb said:


> Royalties are the same if its Christmas or not, cuz they pay ASCAP, BMI, and SESAC and they dont care if its a Christmas song or regular song, if its one of theirs, they still pay. The recording industry dont give a discount because its Christmas


The rotten RIAA is cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap Bah Humbug.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> The rotten RIAA is cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap cheap Bah Humbug.


 Actually, I group the RIAA with other organized crime groups such as the Mafia and drug cartels.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> directv allready has its channel up
> 
> And in philly our station sunny 104.5 does x-mas music weekends for now not unless rival station beats them to it agian like last year


Sunny went on friday @ 6am and rival station B101.1 went yesterday


----------

